# License/permit sales at "retail outlets"



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, this is just a steam-blowing post. 
I have always wondered how the DWR can entrust flunky (if you will) stores to sell Hunting and fishing licenses and permits. What I mean is, you get a person that has no idea what they're doing and your license or permit can get totally botched-up. This has happened to me many times. One of the problems is that they don't ask for your info, they just take your customer ID# and use that. But a lot of times your info could have changed such as address, weight, height, even hair color. For an example, my recent combination license has the following discrepancy's:
the town I live in was spelled wrong.
My weight is a few pounds more than I was last time I got a license, so my current license says I'm a few pounds less than I am:shock:
Same thing with my height.
My address was mis-typed (or whatever). Its off with 3 digits.
And the main problem was that they didn't even ask me to check over this information before they printed the license. 
Anyway, thats what I had to say. Opinions anyone?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

next time, do it yourself on the internet. Then you'll have nobody but yourself to blame for mistakes.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> next time, do it yourself on the internet. Then you'll have nobody but yourself to blame for mistakes.


Yup!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Life is to short to be buying licenses at stores or wildlife offices. Just ordered my Colo. elk tag yesterday online. So simple, a caveman can do it!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You know there has been changes, say something when you hand them your information.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You do know you can edit it anytime on line don't you? I'm old and can still figure it out.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

online for me too


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You mean that you can still buy them over the counter? :shock:

Remember that no matter how you buy them it is up to you to notify the sales agent or the DOW of any changes that need to be made on the license.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good thoughts guys. Oh middlefork, I've updated the info online many times, but the people at the places I buy my licenses somehow don't recognize the updates. Anyway, I knew this thread wouldn't go anywhere, don't know why I posted it. Oh and one of the reasons I don't buy most of my licenses/permits online is because I don't always have the $$$ on my debit card.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

First, you shouldn't use a debit card on line. Second, the thread went perfectly. Lots of people told you to quit relying on the dolts at retail outlets to get your information correct on your license.

Critter. Yes, you can buy your license over the counter. Tags are another issue completely.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> My weight is a few pounds more than I was last time I got a license, so my current license says I'm a few pounds less than I am:shock:
> *Same thing with my height*.


Sorry to hear you're shrinking outdoorser! -O,-

Seriously, been there done that, I feel your pain. It's ALL on line for me now, like others have stated.


----------

